# dogs' sizes [with pictures]



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Auntie Julia, mama told me that you asked about our sizes









I went to da vet clinic to get my exact weight since my vewy own digital scale is bwoken at da moment.









Of couwse, I had my sistew, Cwystal, wid me.... both waiting in da waiting area in da clinic. 









Here is an info about our sizes:
Dog's Name: Snowy
Neck: 10"
Length: 12"
Chest: 15"
Height: 8"
Weight: 4.2 Kg / 9.2 lb

Dog's Name: Crystal
Neck: 10"
Length: 11"
Chest: 16"
Height: 8"
Weight: 4.4 Kg / 9.7 lb

so as of today, this is our weight 
I gained 0.2 kg since last summer









while Cwystal gained 0.4 kg









Have a pawsome day


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

You guys are just too cute!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

OH.MY.GOSH!!! How I love your two! They are just two of the most adorable little characters EVER! Sincerely. The photos and the captions are wonderful. Thank you for sharing them with all of us!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for brightening my day!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

So cute! Thanks for the pictures and info


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What cuties!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Why thank you Snowy and Crystal for the updates on your weight. :biggrin1: You have to tell your mommy that she is a marvelous photographer and I always look forward to your pictures and movies. Your mommy is very creative!!!

Hurry up and get a Havanese, I can't wait to see the stories!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a cute little pair they make. Whimsy is just about that same weight.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

I am glad that u liked the pix too guys 



juliav said:


> Why thank you Snowy and Crystal for the updates on your weight. :biggrin1: You have to tell your mommy that she is a marvelous photographer and I always look forward to your pictures and movies. Your mommy is very creative!!!
> 
> Hurry up and get a Havanese, I can't wait to see the stories!!!


ah I want my 3rd pup sooooooooo soon too! But it can only happen after my move.

Kat

ps. 
Snowy: "mama went blushing to wead about the photogwaphy comment. It is just a hobby of hers! If you want my opinion though, she is a nut case who chases me and Cwystal wid her camewas"



whimsy said:


> what a cute little pair they make. Whimsy is just about that same weight.


Whimsy is adorable ^_^


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Crystal & Snowy are the cutest little girls. I bet they will love to have another playmate. I think all black would look great for photos. Or all white or black and white.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Crystal & Snowy are the cutest little girls. I bet they will love to have another playmate. I think all black would look great for photos. Or all white or black and white.


Red red red me want! red or chocolate. I am all for a choco pup 
Kat

Snowy: "Auntie Suzi, I am all *boy* ^_^...









...but dat is ok. people do confuse me wid Cwystal often. They say I am as pwetty looking as Cwystal....UNTIL I put my tuxedo on! When I do dat, I stawt to melt da pup-ladies' heawts...
Me in a Tux (left) and Cwystal in a dwess(right) all set to act in da puppy movie: Malts in Black"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, I can't stand it. They are too cute -- and you -- too talented!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Just when I think I've seen the cutest thing ever from you, you bring on something even cuter! And is it true? You just do this as a hobby???? You are very talented!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I cant believe Maddie didn't notice snowy being a boy she now has another boy friend, that is if cyrstal will share. And if Augie won't get jealous.:hug:
She wants to be invited to the next birthday party and wants to know if she can have ice cream too ?


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwh thanks guys - glad that you like them 



motherslittlehelper said:


> And is it true? You just do this as a hobby????


I discovered my interest and enjoyment in picture taking/video making/graphic designing after getting Snowy. He was my inspiration. I do this for fun in my spare time because I really love it and love them ^_^
My current study isn't related to this at all. I am thinking that when I go to grad school, I might go into media.



Suzi said:


> I cant believe Maddie didn't notice snowy being a boy she now has another boy friend, that is if cyrstal will share. And if Augie won't get jealous.:hug:
> She wants to be invited to the next birthday party and wants to know if she can have ice cream too ?


Snowy: "I would wuv to hab a giwfwiend as cute as you ^_^ don't wowwy about Cwystal though. She doesn't mind shawing "


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Crystal and Snowy are just too cute.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

What Kat does not tell you is that she helps so much with the Maltese rescue and she is a great trainer for Snowy and Crystal too. 

I love the tux and gown, is that video ready yet? 

Don't tell Snowy I told you about the Hero camera that you can attach to your bicycle and follow him all over! Although I think both Snowy and Crystal love the camera!!


----------

